# Test/Deca Cycle +PCT



## YOUTH (May 26, 2019)

Hello, i am looking to start my second cycle. It will last 17 weeks. 

Weeks 1-16: 
-Test E 500mg a week (2 pins of 250mg) 1 monday and the other one thursday 
-Deca 400mg a week (2 pins of 200mg) 1 wednesday, 1 sunday 
-Proviron- 25mg a day -0.5 mg Adex a week 

Week 17:
 -Test E 500mg a week (2 pins of 250mg) 1 monday and the other one thursday 

I will take HCG betwen weeks 14 and 17 (1000IU 3 times a week) PCT will start 1 week after last pin (since i will stop deca 1 week before test) and it will last 40 days:
 -50mg Clomid each day 
-40mg Nolva each day 


I am here to learn so i would like to know what would you change. Thank you!


----------



## Jin&Juice (May 27, 2019)

Personally, and some may disagree, I would pin the test once per week, drop the proviron, bump the adex to .5mg eod... consider running hcg throughout and that will end the need for clomid.

my $.02

JJ


----------



## Gibsonator (May 27, 2019)

I would think .25 eod would be good for the arimidex but only you can dial that in for sure with bloodwork. test/deca same pin twice/week is best imo. stop the deca 2 weeks before the test, begin pct 2 weeks after last test inj. happy trails


----------



## Jin (May 27, 2019)

Jin&Juice said:


> Personally, and some may disagree, I would pin the test once per week, drop the proviron, bump the adex to .5mg eod... consider running hcg throughout and that will end the need for clomid.
> 
> my $.02
> 
> JJ



Why not pin the deca once a week as well?


----------



## Jin&Juice (May 27, 2019)

Jin said:


> Why not pin the deca once a week as well?




I mis-read that. For some reason I assumed that he was only pinning the deca once per week already. And like Gibby said, the same shot is fine. 

JJ


----------



## Seeker (May 27, 2019)

If you monitored your bloodwork during 1st cycle you would know how much, if any of an AI you would need. Especially with just 500 mgs test.


----------



## YOUTH (May 27, 2019)

Injecting more times is not a problem for me. I saw on this forum that many people do not recommend that. Can someone explain me why? Also thank's for the advices from above!


----------



## Gibsonator (May 27, 2019)

pinning twice/week is best for stable levels but not necessary. Main reason not to inject more frequently is the build up of scar tissue from each injection.  You can alternate oin sites to help with this.
(http://www.spotinjections.com/index3.htm)
  Run enough cycles for long enough you will hit the same spot twice if not more, nice lil burn right there.


----------



## Gabriel (May 28, 2019)

My old rule of thumb"run one new compound at a time"....Will be hard to say how Proviron did for you this cycle...If you have no sides from Deca,Not only will you love it but should be quite happy with your gains...Yes, Proviron is mild and very effective with Test ,but how will you know how well it helped in this run??? Furthermore,,,in the future,,when trying new more harsh compounds,,Tren,Drol,Dbol....even the newer Meth compounds....If something goes sideways,,(if using two or more new compounds) how will you know which is to blame!!! Just something to grind on...My .02.


----------



## YOUTH (Jun 1, 2019)

1 more problem.. many people told me not to take nolva in pct after a deca cycle. Why?


----------



## Jin (Jun 1, 2019)

YOUTH said:


> 1 more problem.. many people told me not to take nolva in pct after a deca cycle. Why?



Because you are not injecting hormones that aromatize into estrogen. 

They’re also telling you that because it is the correct advice


----------



## automatondan (Jun 1, 2019)

Jin said:


> Because you are not injecting hormones that aromatize into estrogen.
> 
> They’re also telling you that because it is the correct advice



Can you elaborate on this? Nolva in pct is not taken solely for its blocking e2 from binding in the breast tissue, it is taken for its ability to help restart the Hpta...


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 1, 2019)

automatondan said:


> Can you elaborate on this? Nolva in pct is not taken solely for its blocking e2 from binding in the breast tissue, it is taken for its ability to help restart the Hpta...



I always thought that’s what the clomid was for


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 1, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> pinning twice/week is best for stable levels but not necessary. Main reason not to inject more frequently is the build up of scar tissue from each injection.  You can alternate oin sites to help with this.
> (http://www.spotinjections.com/index3.htm)
> Run enough cycles for long enough you will hit the same spot twice if not more, nice lil burn right there.



I’ve always pinned twice per week as well. Never tried just once. Guess it doesn’t make a huge difference?


----------



## automatondan (Jun 2, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> I always thought that’s what the clomid was for



Both clomid and nolva work (different pathways) to increase FSH and LH leading to a "restart" to your HPTA and thus increasing endogenous testosterone. That's why both are recommended typically in pct.


----------



## Jin (Jun 2, 2019)

Jin said:


> Because you are not injecting hormones that aromatize into estrogen.
> 
> They’re also telling you that because it is the correct advice





automatondan said:


> Can you elaborate on this? Nolva in pct is not taken solely for its blocking e2 from binding in the breast tissue, it is taken for its ability to help restart the Hpta...




My answer was incorrect. Please disregard. 

Thank you for picking that up Dan. 

You SHOULD run Nolva for PCt.


----------



## bulldogger (Jun 3, 2019)

Overall i have seen cycles like that and it will probably be similar to my second blast. I do not have anywhere near the experience of most, but unless you are on trt i fail to see how you can avoid doing a pct.        Also some had mentioned one shot per week while you are doing two. Is there a difference if say you do all of the test on monday and then all the deca on thurday as far as blood levels go since you would have roughly the same amount of anabolics twice per week just different compounds all at once. It sounds like 4 pins is your plan. I had been told you can mix most oils in the same syringe though.


----------



## YOUTH (Jun 5, 2019)

Anyone knows how proviron is compared to adex when it comes to controlling estrogen? How many mg of proviron are the equivalent of adex?


----------



## bulldogger (Jun 6, 2019)

is there an amount of deca that someone would usually need to take caber i think its called?


----------



## mp420 (Aug 14, 2019)

[QUOTE = YOUTH; 547745] Ciao, sto cercando di iniziare il mio secondo ciclo. Durerà 17 settimane. 

Settimane 1-16: 
-Test E 500mg a settimana (2 pin da 250mg) 1 lunedì e l'altro giovedì 
-Deca 400mg a settimana (2 pin da 200mg) 1 mercoledì, 1 domenica 
-Proviron- 25mg al giorno -0,5 mg Adex a settimana 

Settimana 17: 
 -Test E 500mg a settimana (2 pin da 250mg) 1 lunedì e l'altro giovedì 

prenderò HCG tra le settimane 14 e 17 (1000IU 3 volte a settimana) PCT inizierà 1 settimana dopo l'ultimo pin (da smetterò di deca 1 settimana prima del test) e durerà 40 giorni: 
 -50mg Clomid ogni giorno 
-40mg Nolva ogni giorno 


Sono qui per imparare, quindi vorrei sapere cosa cambieresti. Grazie! [/ PREVENTIVO]

 as pct it starts after two weeks of the last test bite, if you use proviron, you could do less than arimidex, hgc only if it is necessary, for pct only nolva 4 weeks


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 14, 2019)

mp420 said:


> [QUOTE = YOUTH; 547745] Ciao, sto cercando di iniziare il mio secondo ciclo. Durerà 17 settimane.
> 
> Settimane 1-16:
> -Test E 500mg a settimana (2 pin da 250mg) 1 lunedì e l'altro giovedì
> ...



you sure are on a roll today dude...
why are your reply quotes in espanol???


----------



## Colin (Aug 15, 2019)

It's a good question because both Proviron and Arimidex binds with the aromatase enzyme that binds to testosterone to convert to estrogen, reducing the amount of estrogen produced.   


YOUTH said:


> Anyone knows how proviron is compared to adex when it comes to controlling estrogen? How many mg of proviron are the equivalent of adex?


----------



## mp420 (Aug 15, 2019)

Colin said:


> It's a good question because both Proviron and Arimidex binds with the aromatase enzyme that binds to testosterone to convert to estrogen, reducing the amount of estrogen produced.



100 mg    1 mg


----------



## Colin (Aug 15, 2019)

Source?



mp420 said:


> 100 mg    1 mg


----------



## Jin (Aug 15, 2019)

mp420 said:


> 100 mg    1 mg



Please start backing up your claims with studies or links.


----------



## mp420 (Aug 25, 2019)

When you run with Deha absolutely add the provision of all the race to avoid too much DHP, and dosinex always at hand


----------



## Spongy (Aug 25, 2019)

now can we all argue about how deca doesn't raise prolactin?


----------



## thetabio (Oct 11, 2019)

I learned a lot from here.


----------

